# Ufergestaltung verbessern



## gabi (9. Dez. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme mit der Ufergestaltung an meinem Teich nicht so recht weiter. Das Problem ist das Teichprofil. Es ist an zwei verschiedenen Stellen zu steil.   

Zum einen hab ich ein Steilufer (über ca. 1 m mit nur einem kleinen Absatz bei etwa 40 cm Wassertiefe) auf der schönsten Ansichtsseite meines Teiches. Dort möchte ich eine Ufer-Pflanzmatte anbringen die es mir ermöglicht irgendwelchen Pflanzen genügend Halt zum Anwurzeln zu bieten. Achtung. Habe dort keinen Platz für einen Ufergraben.

Und an der seichtesten Stelle schubsen die badenden Vögel immer den Sand über die Kante und er verschwindet in tiefere Bereiche. Kann ich auch hier das Freiliegen der Teichfolie durch eine Ufermatte verhindern?

Muss ich zum Verlegen der Ufermatte den Sand entfernen und die Teichfolie freilegen oder kann ich sie auf den vorhandenen Teichboden legen?

Ich möchte diese Mängel möglichst einfach vertuschen ohne den Teich umzubauen.   

Suche zu diesen Problemen Tipps und Ratschläge.
Oder einfach allgemeine Erfahrungen mit dem Einsatz von Ufermatten, z.B. was sie leisten können und wo sie versagen.


----------



## StefanS (9. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Gabi,

wohltuend, sich in der kalten Jahreszeit einmal mit einer "normalen" Teichfrage beschäftigen zu können. 

Normalerweise würde ich eher empfehlen, an Steilufern vor die Folie eine Mauer aus Naturstein aufzubauen, die Steine zwar dicht auf dicht ohne Fugen zu legen, zwischen ihnen aber - in der Waagerechten und unregelmässig - Lücken zu lassen, die mit geeignetem Substrat verfüllt und bepflanzt werden. (Am allerbesten wäre es, die Steiluferseite als pflanzenarmen Einblick in den Teich weitgehend frei zu lassen und dafür die anderen Uferzonen eher hoch zu bepflanzen - aber das geht ja wegen der Lage des Teiches kaum, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe.) Da Du schreibst, keine grösseren Bauarbeiten vornehmen zu wollen (was ich gut verstehen kann), bleibt natürlich die Ufermatte. Sie ist insoweit nachteilig, als sie doch eine ganze zeitlang als synthetische Matte sichtbar bleibt. Kommen wir gleich zu den weiteren Nachteilen einer solchen Matte: Sie setzt grösseren Pflanzen mit kräftigen Wurzeln erheblichen Widerstand entgegen, es dauert lange (oder passiert gar nicht erst), bis sie dort sesshaft werden. Entweder also, man näht auf die Matte Pflanztaschen auf oder man versucht, mit Drahtschlingen eine Befestigung für die Pflanzen zu bauen, die sie halten, bis sie sich verwurzelt haben. Positiv: Man muss weder noch sollte man Substrat unter der Ufermatte entfernen. Das Substrat darunter (es muss allerdings keine dicke Schicht sein) hilft den Pflanzen beim Verwurzeln. Man muss die Matte lediglich uferseitig fixieren, was am besten durch Eingraben in das vorhandene Substrat geschieht. Aber Vorsicht: Eine Ufermatte ist der ideale "Docht", wenn man denn keinen Ufergraben hat.

Gegen das Herunterschubsen von Substrat an flachen Stellen hilft noch immer am besten, wenn es kräftig durchwurzelt wird. Also würde ich geeignete Pflanzen setzen. Das einfache Abdecken mit Ufermatte dürfte schwierig werden, weil die (zumindest die gute Naturagart-) Ufermatte aufschwimmt. Man müsste sie also ihrerseits mit Substrat abdecken oder am Untergrund fixieren. Und nochmal: Das sieht für eine ganze Weile nicht gerade sehr hübsch aus.

Ein Tipp vielleicht noch: Karsten muss irgend ein Geheimnis haben, wie er seinen Uferrand so genial gestaltet hat. Irgend etwas mit Kunstrasen und trickreicher Befestigung. Vielleicht schäkerst Du einmal über PN mit ihm...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (9. Dez. 2004)

*Re: Entscheidung Gästeposting.*

ich meld mich heut abend

z.Z hat das Papier auf meinem Schreibtisch 
seinen max. Schüttwinkel ünerschritten ......
:timeisti:  :banging: 

bis dann 
hier schom mal zum nachlesen :

und als Suchbegriff : Ufer ,Steilufer, Ufermatte ,Böschungsmatte

bis dann


----------



## Georg (9. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Gabi,

bei Steilufern kann dir Karsten. sicher weiter helfen.

Zu deinem Problem mit dem Ufersand kann ich dir folgenden Vorschlag machen:

Nimm einen Vertikutierer und hole __ Moos aus dem Rasen (wenn du denn welchen hast). Dann lege das Moos auf den Ufersand. Vieleicht legst du in den ersten par Wochen noch ein Fließ drüber damit die Vögel das Moos nicht zerrupfen. Die suchen nämlich gerne nach fressbarem unter dem Moos.

Hier zwei Bilder von meinem Ufer:
Mai 2004 kurz nach der Fertigstellung (ich habe Sand über das Moos geworfen):






Das gleiche Ufer im September 2004:


----------



## gabi (9. Dez. 2004)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

@Karsten, 
Der Link ist gut. Muss mich da noch durchlesen.

@Georg,
Diese Flachzone liegt beabsichtigt die meiste Zeit unter Wasser. Das Problem besteht hier an der Kante Flachwasser/Tiefwasser. Vor allem wenn dann bei einer Trockenphase die Flachwasserzone austrocknet und dann die Teichfolie im Bereich dieser Kante ungeschützt ist. Vielleicht werde ich diese Zone aber zu meinem "Moorbeet" machen. Doch dann können die Vögel sowieso nicht mehr baden und das Problem ist keines mehr. 

Mal abwarten welche Ideen mir noch kommen.


----------



## StefanS (9. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Georg,

ist schön geworden bei Dir !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Elfriede (10. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Gabi,

ich hatte an meinem Teich ähnliche Probleme, - zum Teil konnte ich sie inzwischen beheben. Dazu habe ich  einige Möglichkeiten direkt am Teich im Modellversuch, bei etwas geringerem Wasserstand ausprobiert. Eine dieser Möglichkeiten eignet sich sowohl für flache, als auch für zu steile Ufer. Auf dem Foto siehst du jenen Probeversuch, den ich dann tatsächlich, natürlich etwas vergrößert  und in  besserer Ausführung, auf ca. 8m Länge angelegt habe. 
Die Ufermatte befestigte ich  auf einem  langen  Rundholz  und schraubte  auf der Unterseite  vier Abstützungen an, da ich keine Steine wie im Modell verwenden wollte. Mit der Ufermatte bildete ich eine Mulde und machte sie dann an der Mauer fest. Die Pflanzen stellte ich direkt auf die Matte, bedeckte die Wurzeln nur  mit etwas Kies und hob den Wasserspiegel wieder an. 
Nur die   vier Abstützungen berühren  den Teichboden, wodurch es keine aufwändigen  Reinigungsarbeiten mehr gibt, da die Wurzeln der Pflanzen frei im Wasser schwimmen. Die Fische lieben diesen geschützten „Unterstand“sehr. Ein Foto von diesem unterspülten Teichrand ist in meiner Galerie zu sehen, ein anderes versuche ich hier einzustellen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## karsten. (10. Dez. 2004)

*re*

hallo
hier ein paar ,von mir verwendete Varianten:

Für den  Rand könnte man  schön geformte Äste  Stämme
(von Eiche oder Robinie möglichst mit Rinde)
 die z.B.
 
mit Draht (Edelstahl Kupfer oder Alu) verbinden und so über den Rand legen.
die Drähte kann man an Erdankern sichern

den entstandenen  Zwischenräume würd ich mit einem Gemisch aus Lehm,Lava und Torf in
Nylonsäckchen o.ä. füllen und mit geeigneten Pflanzen bepflanzen 

 
senkrecht am Ufer könnte man eine Matte einhängen
 (Beschattungsmatte ,Kunstrasen o.ä.)
oben unter das Holz klemmen oder anschrauben
unten mit Gewichten aus Eisen oder Steinen mit Loch beschweren 
darauf lassen sich auch noch Lavastücken oder andere Steine mit Draht befestigen.
Mit der Zeit bewächst alles und sieht sehr natürlich aus.

An den größeren Oberflächen siedeln sich dann die nitrifizierenden Bakterien an und halten Deinen Teich mit sauber.(aber das ist ja schon wieder ein anderes Thema)   8)    

das könnte in Echt dann so aussehen:

 
die Drähte hab ich irgendwann mal besser versteckt ! 

solche "überhängenden" Ufer sind übrigens gar nicht so unnatürlich
wenn Ufer durch Wellenschlag oder Strömung errodieren hängt oft eine obere Schicht von durchwurzeltem Substrat über und bietet
Vielen Tieren Lebensraum.

weiter Methoden könnten sein :
(©Steffan) vom Grund her aus geeigneten flachen Steinen eine Art Trockenmauer zu errichten die sich am Ufer anlehnt 
auch das kann man mit Hohlräumen und Holz abwechslungsreich und natürlich gestalten
das Bild ist alt  
heute ist alles viel mehr bewachsen
wobei ich auch kleine Spalten mit Substrat und sogar mit
Blumensteckmasse gefüllt und bepflanzt habe

 
eine Variation davon ist ,
die Steinsetzung auf einem eingehängtem Gestell erst kurz unter der Wasserlinie zu beginnen ,
das hat die Vorteile
-man braucht weniger Steine 8) 
-die Fische schwimmen gern in diese "Halbhöhlen"
-das Wasservolumen wird nicht weiter verringert
-im Sommer erwärmt sich das Wasser weniger 
 
die Varianten mit dem Moosufer und den eingehängten Körben
hatte ich ja schon mal beschrieben....

 

 
ein weiterer wunderbarer "Uferbaustoff" sind Lavabrocken
(gibts bei OBI oder in der Eifel)
die kann Jeder mit "kleinem" Werkzeug und Geschick 8) 

durchbohren und mit Draht so unsichtbar anneinander fügen

 
Selbst aufgefädelte Ketten können sehr natürlich einwachsen !

 

 
und dann
kannst Du alles noch kombinieren ! 
 8)  :twisted: 



Die Folie im Flachwasserbereich würde ich auch UW unbedingt 
mit Vlies und Sand
oder einer Matte abdecken.

und lass doch die Vögel baden !

 
ich hoffe, dass Dir irgenwas davon hilft 


allen ein schönes WE


----------



## gabi (14. Dez. 2004)

Hi Karsten, Elfriede, Georg, Stefan,

das sind ja schon mächtig viel Vorschläge und Tipps.
Und auch hoffentlich leicht zu Verwirklichen. Werde mich dann mal dransetzten und alles genau durchlesen. Meld mich dann wieder wenn ich weiß wie ichs machen möchte.

Vielen Dank für die guten Beiträge.


----------



## gabi (5. Mai 2005)

Hi,

jetzt hab ich den Anfang gemacht. Wir hatten noch einen Streifen Kunstrasen rumliegen und auch eine Rolle Angelschnur. Daraus hab ich mir eine Ufermatte mit aufgenähten Pflanztaschen gebastelt. Diese hab ich mit zwei Heringen (vom Zelt) im Ufer festgesteckt. Das Ganze sah nicht sehr überzeugend aus und drum hab ich dann heute zusätzlich einen Holzbalken befestigt und dadurch einen bepflanzbaren Bereich überhalb des Teichs errichtet.

Als ich den Sand auf den Kunstrasen gestreut habe hätte ich beinahe einen Docht-Effekt erzeugt. Der Sand zog nämlich Wasser aus dem Teich und hatte Kontakt zum dahinterliegenden Erdreich. Also hab ich wieder einen Teil des Kunstrasens freigelegt und mit Steinen abgedeckt.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch passende Pflanzen erwerben und das Ganze zuwachsen lassen. Ach ja, ein __ Hechtkraut und eine __ Calla sind bereits in die Pflanztaschen eingezogen.


----------



## gabi (11. Mai 2005)

Hi,

und gestern hab ich das alles nochmal aufgemacht und neu geordnet.
Hab den Kunstrasen, der immer noch Kontakt zum Erdreich hatte, so verlegt das er jetzt ca 3 cm vor der Folie endet. Und die Folie dann hochgeklappt.

Die darunter hausenden Ameisen hab ich etwas erschreckt. Die müssen sich den Platz jetzt mit diversen Sommerblumen teilen. 

Jetzt muss ich meinem Hund nur noch beibringen das das keine Rennstrecke um den Teich ist.

Der unangenehmste Teil kam aber noch. Die große Pflanztasche ist im Teich wieder aufgeklappt (Konstruktionsfehler meinerseits) und lies den Blick auf die unschönen Noppen frei. Da musste ich unter Wasser mit Angelschnur diese Pflanztasche wieder festnähen. Es hat geklappt. War aber ganz schön kalt und nass.


----------

